# Thunderbolt E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello, i am currently having an issue with my Tbolt..... when ever i do anything on it, it always says : Thunderbolt E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log and repeats it 4 times. ive tired restoring to several roms which all fail.... any solution?


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

FIXED IT if anyone else has issues.... http://www.thunderboltforums.com/forum/htc-thunderbolt-help/7952-stumped-bootloop-problem-2.html


----------

